# Worms



## Raindrop (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi my aquarium as been up for around 2 and a half weeks and I noticed 2 tiny white worms crawling on the gravel. Are these harmless? I added in gravel from an already established tank to seed in bacteria when I was first setting it up so could they of came from there? My rhom seems fine is eating, finger chasing, etc.. My parameters are ammonia 0 nitrite 0 and nitrate 10-15


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Harmless.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes harmless...they are called planaria...bump the temp up to 86 for a few days and 30% water changes every other day for about a week...the cause is more than likely uneaten food...make sure you remove any uneaten food immediately..and cut back on your feeding portions.


----------

